# QP Designs Gata RTA (MTL & DL)



## Vape Republic

This looks quite interesting, QP have knocked almost every atty they have made out the park Imo. Only some of them lack in the looks department. 

This could be a real winner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And we'll see it only in 2021 ...maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Oh wow! But the drip tip...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Launching 21 September 2019 and no pictures of the deck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

A look at the RTA and most importantly, the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muchis

Shucks, got all excited then the link didn't work... Pls try again bud

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir

Muchis said:


> Shucks, got all excited then the link didn't work... Pls try again bud
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Worked for me. 
Deck has that honeycomb ultem insert like the fatality 25.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

Looks good but it has the dvarw style refilling method (unscrew tank, open and fill in the bottom) PITA

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

Muchis said:


> Shucks, got all excited then the link didn't work... Pls try again bud
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



It works just fine on my side.


----------



## Muchis

CMMACKEM said:


> It works just fine on my side.


May just be Tapatalk on my device then.... Google helped tho... 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> Worked for me.
> Deck has that honeycomb ultem insert like the fatality 25.



Are you buying?
Based on what you have seen, do you think this will perform flavorwise in a single-coil DL configuration?
The deck should be compatible with 3mm exotic coils correct?

I know its like shooting in the dark but you have tons experience, especially with single-coil RTAs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> Are you buying?
> Based on what you have seen, do you think this will perform flavorwise in a single-coil DL configuration?
> The deck should be compatible with 3mm exotic coils correct?
> 
> I know its like shooting in the dark but you have tons experience



Looks like it should perform. Deck seems spacious enough for an exotic 3mm. I normally mtl with 2.5 mm and restricted DL with 3mm. 

Torn between this and the reload. 
Each has its own pros and cons by the look of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw




----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like it should perform. Deck seems spacious enough for an exotic 3mm. I normally mtl with 2.5 mm and restricted DL with 3mm.
> 
> Torn between this and the reload.
> Each has its own pros and cons by the look of things.



I am keen to buy, if im not satisfied after day 1, you can take it off my hands -R200. Not that it would be an issue for you to buy it new.

Well if the Reload had a DL option, I would buy it without hesitation.


----------



## CMMACKEM

I just pre ordered, I'm not sure why I bother to be honest...damn you Reload.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

A youtube first impression. Tests the mtl and dl.
I am impressed with his DL impressions. Cannot wait for this to arrive, I just hope that my ssfc's work well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

Eagerly awaiting mine, pulled the trigger today! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Muchis said:


> Eagerly awaiting mine, pulled the trigger today!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Where did you order from ?


----------



## Muchis

Vapeden

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> Where did you order from ?



Just received mine.

May post it in the classifieds in a few hours. Will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

My QP Designs Gata has been moved to the classifieds.

Great product but a non-Reload restricted single coil RTA is definitely not for me.


----------



## Muchis

Is it that bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

Muchis said:


> Is it that bad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not at all, it is quality. Single coil RTA's are not for me MTL or DL. I am also brand loyal to Reload.

I did the same with my Fatality M25, again I do not know why I do this   .

Get your shit together Reload and release a new RTA!


----------



## Muchis

The reload is the king, the benchmark...bought all the QP tanks and sold them as well, they ain't bad but there is always something.... Tried the dotmtl and it seems like mtl just ain't for me anymore.... Not sure why I bought the Gata but will give it a go

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

Muchis said:


> The reload is the king, the benchmark...bought all the QP tanks and sold them as well, they ain't bad but there is always something.... Tried the dotmtl and it seems like mtl just ain't for me anymore.... Not sure why I bought the Gata but will give it a go
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



The Fatality was a tough one. I really liked that tank. Gata is a good tank, I'm sure I could get used to it but will remain loyal to Reload going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Is the Reload really that good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

CMMACKEM said:


> The Fatality was a tough one. I really liked that tank. Gata is a good tank, I'm sure I could get used to it but will remain loyal to Reload going forward.


I say this all the time yet buy like 2 attys a month 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Is the Reload really that good?



Yes, flavor wise. It is depressingly good as I've had a tough time finding a replacement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

It does all the flavors properly, looks good, easy to wick, nice deck, right size, good build quality... Its an all in one

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Muchis said:


> It does all the flavors properly, looks good, easy to wick, nice deck, right size, good build quality... Its an all in one
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



I’m in this same boat. Reload dual coil, dvarw single coil, and KFL2019 mtl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@CMMACKEM I own a Reload Killer and I would know cause I have a Reload to compare it against

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

CaliGuy said:


> @CMMACKEM I own a Reload Killer and I would know cause I have a Reload to compare it against

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

CaliGuy said:


> @CMMACKEM I own a Reload Killer and I would know cause I have a Reload to compare it against





CaliGuy said:


> @CMMACKEM I own a Reload Killer and I would know cause I have a Reload to compare it against



Yes?...


----------



## CaliGuy

Here is how I coiled and wicked the Gata RTA for DL Mode.

3mm Framed Stapled Coil @ 0.30ohm vaping at 28w to 32w. Coil cut with the Coily Tool @ #6.5. Had the coil lower around 2mm off the deck, felt the RTA was getting a tad warm. Raising the coil hasn’t effected the flavor in any way. Cotton placement is exactly the same as the Juggerknot Mini, you don’t want the cotton all the down the juice well as shown in the pics.

Vape is a touch to warm with this Framed Staple, think next I’ll try my other go to coil a 2.5mm 5 or 6 wrap Tri-Core Fused Clapton 30ga*3/38ga which works well in my Dvarws.








So far it’s a excellent vape, really good flavor but it is a very restricted DL and more like the 22mm Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm AF Insert, maybe a bit looser.

Fit and finish is excellent, nice packaging which is the norm for QP Designs products. In the packing there is a complete 4ml DL Glass Tank, removable Chimney with Top Fill Cap and a super comfy Drip Tip, plus the complete 2ml MTL Acrylic Tank with removable Chimney which you use with the ULTEM insert but one could use the Acrylic Tank in DL Mode too. And then you get the DL and MTL airflow controllers which has aesthetically pleasing knurling.

Still need to get to the MTL testing however tried out the MTL airflow 1.5mm, 1mm, 0.5mm and it’s a true MTL draw which is perfect and should work a treat in MTL mode.




The Gata sitting I top of the Dani Mini looks great, very matchy-matchy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Mike Vapes Review of the Gata RTA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Anyone else see that they have just released a matte black and gold version???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

CJB85 said:


> Anyone else see that they have just released a matte black and gold version???


@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Do you okes know where we can pick these up locally? I can't seem to find any online...


----------



## CJB85

klipdrifter said:


> Do you okes know where we can pick these up locally? I can't seem to find any online...



I assume that if anyone will carry them, it will be Vape Den and EcigStore. They are limited run though, so not sure if we will see them this side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1


----------

